
Ask HN Staff: Could you build emoji support? - maxsavin
I&#x27;m tired of this:
======
sctb
We strip the most distracting codepoint ranges: emoticons, dingbats, misc
symbols, etc.

~~~
krapp
🆃🅷🅴 🅵🆄🅽 🅿🅾🅻🅸🅲🅴 🅷🅰🆅🅴 🆂🅿🅾🅺🅴🅽

~~~
dang
Please don't do this.

